# 2005-2006 Frontier Fuel Cap Recall!



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8GP9CB02.htm?campaign_id=apn_home_down&chan=db

Looks like it may only apply to the King Cab models.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting... I always thought the tether on the gas cap was too short. I dont imagine it's different on the KC vs. the CC, but I havent seen any official recall notices for either.


- Greg -


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

ya whats the diff? maybe the crew cab doesnt move as much in a side impact?? 

strange, i dunno, never seemed to short to me - it always fit perfectly


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Hmm...so why not just snip-off the teether? They break sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

msubullyfan said:


> http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8GP9CB02.htm?campaign_id=apn_home_down&chan=db
> 
> Looks like it may only apply to the King Cab models.


Ya know what's bad? I see them on here before I see them at work.  I bet it gets published on ASIST tomorrow.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I went by my dealership today to pick up some parts and 
to check on this. They have heard of this coming up, but Nissan has not sent them a bulletin on it yet.

The funny thing is that the parts guy just received a package of these tethers. I could not tell by looking at them what the difference is. His were shiney and mine is dull, but that could be from being in the weather for a year.

No bulletin no replacement. The parts guy is going to call me as soon as he hears something on it.

OkieScot


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Centurion said:


> Hmm...so why not just snip-off the teether? They break sooner or later anyway.


You need the tether to hang your gas cap on the little hook on the inside of the door. Kinda silly, really -- they could have just made a hanger for the whole cap but must have gotten cheap and used a tether.


- Greg -


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Instead of a better tether on the cap, I'd rather have a better spring on the fuel filler door. Sheeeeeeeesh!!! :lame:


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Instead of a better tether on the cap, I'd rather have a better spring on the fuel filler door. Sheeeeeeeesh!!! :lame:


And make it lockable with a release on the inside of the truck!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Yes, a lockable fuel filler door. That is the ticket.

OkieScot


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they probably dont have them due to flexing (cab/bed) but you could pick up
a cable assy up from a car, (you would have to alter the fuel door too), but it could be done... I actually thought about it, just havent done it.......yet


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i put a locking cap on anyway w/o tether... guess im left out


----------

